# Benefits of Beet Greens



## Redstrike (Dec 7, 2011)

They had some real nice looking beets with their leaves at the farmers market this week and my love of beets forced my hand to purchasing a bunch. I just wanted to share the nutritional information of the greens for you and your tortoises, they have a lot of good bone-building minerals (calcium, magnesium, phosphorous) and excellent amounts of vitamins + fiber. Something to consider for your feeding rotation and personal salads/greens.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2352/2

*Remember, you can change the serving size at the top of the page.*


----------



## dmmj (Dec 7, 2011)

I feed beet, radish, and turnip greens to mine.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 7, 2011)

awesome, another good thing to add to my tortoise diet!  
Gupta gets tired of the same old things lol


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 14, 2012)

I've tried giving my guys beet greens and the related Swiss chard, but they wouldn't eat either one. Why is that?


----------



## pam (Apr 14, 2012)

I have not found one thing that I have given my Russians that they will not eat  lol they are not picky eaters  My husband loves to plant and that is great because my Russians love to eat


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 14, 2012)

My two redfoots were a bit hesitant at first too, but after a few more attempts, they ate it. I will say they weren't as enthusiastic for either beet greens or swiss chard as I had assumed they would be. Maybe there are some compounds in them that taste bad to the tortoises?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 15, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> My two redfoots were a bit hesitant at first too, but after a few more attempts, they ate it. I will say they weren't as enthusiastic for either beet greens or swiss chard as I had assumed they would be. Maybe there are some compounds in them that taste bad to the tortoises?



Must be. There's probably some kind of secondary metabolic compound in there that the plant uses to deter herbivores from eating it. The tortoises can probably get past it, but maybe they'd prefer not to.


----------

